# Help me choose!



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Every year Nic (sister) and I make a Xmas card for our vet and her staff and we bring along some chocolates as well. This year, they are already telling us how they can't wait for our card. They know it's homemade and from our "real" rats. 

Nic made a photoshoot and she's getting so good at taking pictures, we just can't pick which one would be the best. 
So I'm asking here to help me choose. 
Judge on clarity, live subject, background and foreground. And on how xmassy it looks. 

Thanks!!

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

I am torn between 6 and 7! They are all so cute!!!!! I like 6 and 7 because they have both ratties in them.... I am leaning toward 7 becaus eI love the looks on their faces! 

*My heart just melted*


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

i love picture #8 - the rattie on the left looks so proud and regal.

rattie on left - "bow down in awe of my glorious holiday radiance"
rattie on right - get a load of that guy...*chuckle*

LOL


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

LOL! That's so funny, I may just steal that caption.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Number 6 is adorable! Well, they all are. But the rat on the left looks like s/he's saying: I in bow, where Christmas cookie? Rat on right: Cookie?! Someone say cookie? Such an expressive little face!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

OMG 10. 10 10 10.

They are all so cute but I almost died when I saw 10.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I cannot believe how freakin' cute they are!

3, 6, 10!!!


----------



## ratrover (Nov 17, 2007)

your dumbos are so cute #8


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

3, 9 or 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

2,3 and 6 are my favorites, but they are all adorable!!! How do you get them to sit still for so long? I can't take a decent picture of my girls, let alone one fit for a Christmas card. Yours are awesome.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow it was so hard to choose, they are all so sweet


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

I do believe that 6 has to be the CUTEST PICTURE I HAVE SEEN!!!


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

6! lol i love it its sooo cute you must pick 6!!!! =P


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

6! lol i love it its sooo cute you must pick 6!!!! =P


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

6 or 10. 10 is my fav because of how it's really Christmassy, and even though I'm not a huge fan of top-eared rats, I think that s/he is adorable!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Another vote for 6 and 10.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

omg thats soooooo hard... theyre so amazingly gorgeous..
im leaning towards 8 and 10...
fabulous!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

They are all so darn cute! 

#6 is my favorite, followed by #8 and #10.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i like how in 3 the coat looks so smooth and the whiskers are in perfect organization, and is focused on the rat and you can get an idea of whats in the backround, kind of angel-ish looking


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Great turnout! You guys are making it easier on me.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

wow, all those pics are sooo adorable! <3
after much deliberation, i finally chose one, and that is..#6!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I hace to agree with most people when they say 6 is one of the cutest! I think you and your sis did a great job.


----------



## jorats (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone... it looks like 6 is by far the favourite here.


----------

